# Beekeeper in the making



## Bruchbee (Apr 19, 2008)

I am in my 2nd year of beekeeping and enjoying it - need lots of help, though. I am an organic grower of herbs and perennials and we raise our own food on our small farm. I am coordinating a Beekeeping Intern program through our bee club, so hoping to gain ideas and help with beekeeping, swarms, and the internship!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Bruchbee......... glad your here. There
is a load of info here. Enjoy


----------

